# What Will Become of Us?



## Dear Villain (May 22, 2018)

I'm pleased to share my latest orchestral work, "What Will Become of Us?" featuring all VSL, including a blend of Synchron and Orchestral Strings.



An orchestral tone poem inspired by "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust."

Since our dawn to inevitable dusk
A question implanted in our mind
A question of legacy 
Prompting a quest to find meaning when there may be none. 
So we seek the answer in our journey... 
Unveiling itself through riddles of gaiety, pain, elation and despair.
As we try to fulfill our hopes, desires,
The question haunts our dreams: 
When our ashes are finally blown away, 
Our dust scattered in wind...
What will become of us?

(Poem by: Rebecca Carovillano)

Looking forward to your comments and thanks for listening!

David Carovillano


----------



## AlexandraMusic (May 23, 2018)

I thought this was a very colourful and conversational piece! The pace, atmosphere and tone made me think about how fleeting life is. Really lovely


----------



## Dear Villain (May 23, 2018)

Thanks so much for listening and commenting, Alexandra! I know a 9 minute piece (and all VSL) might be off putting to some, but I'm glad you gave it a chance 

Dave


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 23, 2018)

9 minutes? Right, I'm game. Such commitment deserves a listen.
_<listens>_
Nice! Some beautiful examples of orchestration. I think I preferred the slower parts of the piece where I could hear your arrangement "breath" a little more, but some serious programming chops on display.  I enjoyed it!


----------



## Dear Villain (May 23, 2018)

Rising to the challenge of listening for 9 minutes? You're a brave man, Alex. What's next? A hike up Everest? 

Seriously, thanks for listening and commenting. I really appreciate it! It definitely took some time to put together...a little more than the 9 minute result

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## AlexandraMusic (May 25, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> Thanks so much for listening and commenting, Alexandra! I know a 9 minute piece (and all VSL) might be off putting to some, but I'm glad you gave it a chance
> 
> Dave


My pleasure! I enjoyed the journey


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (May 26, 2018)

engrossed, emotional, dynamic and very colorful! :emoji_shamrock: 
great work - thanks a lot for this - I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 27, 2018)

Thank you, Thomas, for such a kind comment. Glad you enjoyed the piece! Welcome to the forum (I read your introduction post) and I agree with what you wrote about the value of music in today's society...all we can do is find the personal meaning and value in music ourselves, and hope others do as well.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (May 27, 2018)

Hey Dave,
true words - personally I like narration still - and that's why I appreciate your colourful piece!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (May 29, 2018)

@Dear Villain the music sounds great. I like your mix. The composition itself held my interest fairly well. I have listened to this piece several times, seeing it first over on the VSL forum. Overall I would say, you did good.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 29, 2018)

Thanks, as always, Paul! It's funny, because usually a piece like this would get more response on the VSL forum than here, but it's pretty D.O.A. over there, so I'm glad at least a few people have given it a listen here. It was definitely a labour of love, much like your Tennessee River Portrait.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 29, 2018)

"What will become of us" - is that a reference to Luddites? Just curious.

(Can't hear the piece this second, looking forward to listening to it.)


----------



## Dear Villain (May 29, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> "What will become of us" - is that a reference to Luddites? Just curious.
> 
> (Can't hear the piece this second, looking forward to listening to it.)



No, but I suppose it could be  It's more a reference to humanity as a whole...coming to grips with our place in this universe, and finding the meaning and purpose of our time here. Hope you'll take a listen and let me know your thoughts, Nick!

All the best,
Dave


----------



## Saxer (May 29, 2018)

This composition really calls for a real orchestra! Well done as a mockup but this is real music for real players. I hope you get the opportunity to have a good orchestra performing it. Great work!


----------



## Dear Villain (May 30, 2018)

Thank you, Saxer! I do make scores and parts for all my orchestral and chamber music, and am always striving for live performances. Unfortunately, it's becoming more difficult than ever for unknown composers to break through and orchestras don't place high priority on composers' works that aren't able to draw an audience, even if the music would be well received. But, we must all keep trying!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Peter Williams (May 30, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> I'm pleased to share my latest orchestral work, "What Will Become of Us?" featuring all VSL, including a blend of Synchron and Orchestral Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed that and I want to thank you for writing and sharing a really lovely piece. I was especially impressed by the dialogue of thematic elements, especially among the woodwinds (Mahler came to mind in a good way). And I loved your folklike dance elements. The wind machine was a fine, symbolic touch. You really integrated the spirit and the heart of the poem well. I'll be back for more of it.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 30, 2018)

Peter Williams said:


> I really enjoyed that and I want to thank you for writing and sharing a really lovely piece. I was especially impressed by the dialogue of thematic elements, especially among the woodwinds (Mahler came to mind in a good way). And I loved your folklike dance elements. The wind machine was a fine, symbolic touch. You really integrated the spirit and the heart of the poem well. I'll be back for more of it.



Gosh, thanks, Peter! You made my day with those kind words  Hope you'll check out more music on either my website or Soundcloud, and thanks again for your support!

Dave


----------



## Michelob (Jun 4, 2018)

Amazing writing work... Congrats.


----------



## Dear Villain (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks, Michelob, on behalf of all of the composers whose works you commented on today. We all value the feedback and appreciate those listeners that take time to comment.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Michelob (Jun 4, 2018)

You're welcome, my pleasure.


----------

